# about yishun bike company.



## yishunbike (Oct 11, 2010)

there are many people ask about YISHUN compny.
We are one of the best manufacturers of carbon bicycle products in china.
We have 8 years experience in producing carbon bike frames, carbon bicycle frames, hand built carbon wheels clincher, carbon wheels tubular, carbon wheel set, carbon bicycle wheels, road bike wheels, racing bike wheels, mtb carbon wheels, track wheels, disc wheels, carbon rims, carbon bottle cages, carbon handle bars, carbon stems, carbon headset, carbon seat post, wheels bag, wheels glass etc.
All of our products are produced as international quality standards.
Free quality guarantee is 2 years. 
We are running frames, rims and wheels factories in china mainland.
If any chance, we would like to show you around when you are in our company
Welcome your inquiry by email or by call


----------



## yishunbike (Oct 11, 2010)

yishun bike company sales manager Tony Chen,
email : [email protected]. 
msn:[email protected]
gmail:[email protected]
yahoo: [email protected]
skype:yishun_tony

website: www.toptech-bike.com

Have more questions,pls feel free to let me know


----------



## yishunbike (Oct 11, 2010)

Official YishunBike GroupBuy - Full carbon road wheelset 

My name isTony and I’m an official seller of Yishuntrade https://www.toptech-bike.com
My company is already well known as a quality manufacturer of full carbon wheelset.
Our products are sold worldwide and thousands of happy customers are using our wheelset both racing and for recreational purpose.

This GroupBuy is for 24/38/50/60/88mm tubular or 38/50/60/88mm clincher wheelset. 

Wheels are for Shimano/Sram or Campagnolo with chosen hubs (black, white or red) from Taiwan. Nipples can be red or black and spokes we are using are Aero Flat Spokes from Cnspoke (white +10$ and black)
https://www.chosen-hubs.com/pro.php?sid=4&tid=23&p_no=1
https://www.chosen-hubs.com/pro.php?sid=4&tid=24&p_no=9
https://www.cnspoke.com/products/Spoke_MAC/aero/aero.htm

The price includes shipping from China to your house in UK. If you live somewhere else, please let me know.
The price includes Titan skewers 43,4gr (black silver or red) and brakepad for shimano (no campagnolo) and free spokes

Payment is in advance. You can pay using:
- Western Union (no commission) cheaper!
- Bank Transfer (no commission) you have to pay all bank expenses
- Paypal (commission 6%)

All wheels are 20/24 spokes and finish is 3k glossy. It is not possible to have a different spokes number and different finish in this groupbuy.

24mm tubular is 449.00$. Weight is about 1230 g.

38mm tubular is 469.00$. Weight is about 1340 g.
38mm clincher is 519.00$. Weight is about 1485 g.

50mm tubular is 459.00$. Weight is about 1425 g.
50mm clincher is 539.00$. Weight is about 1545 g.

60mm tubular is 469.00$. Weight is about 1535 g.
60mm clincher is 549.00$. Weight is about 1690 g.

88mm tubular is 519.00$. Weight is about 1665 g.
88mm clincher is 569.00$. Weight is about 1895 g.

Group buy Closing : 11/19/2010
Estimate Arrival for Wheels : 15/45 days from closing date


Contact MAIL is [email protected] - [email protected]


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

.....


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

yishun, can you point us towards a place to find pricing and convenient ordering?


----------



## yishunbike (Oct 11, 2010)

roseyscot said:


> yishun, can you point us towards a place to find pricing and convenient ordering?


Thank for you good idear. we will plus the online order function in 2 weeks.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*disc*

Do you sell Disc wheels or tri spoke wheels?


----------



## Safeway (May 14, 2007)

You have SRAM Red groups for sale?

How much does a group cost in USD $ ?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

ergott said:


> .....


exactly what I thought. Im surprised Salsa hasn't started ranting yet.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Spam is good with pineapple...


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*give it time*

This thread will get yanked

Michael



Zen Cyclery said:


> exactly what I thought. Im surprised Salsa hasn't started ranting yet.


----------



## 2clueless (Jul 31, 2008)

This is spam, but also everyone on here is kinda interested in knowing more about the company. I wouldn't mind it if Yishun got their own forum where they can post pictures and information about their factories. I personally would love to learn more about the company itself and this way people can post wheels up from them. I'm still curious as too how long these wheels would last.....


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

I think it's high time that a separate forum was created to discuss all things related to sourcing products directly from manufacturers in China - frames, wheels, and other parts. The carbon frame threads are just too large to be helpful and often don't load at all. But as the size of the China Carbon Wheels thread in this forum suggests as well, this is a topic lots of people are interested in. It would be better if there were a separate forum where more specific and manageable threads could be posted.

That said, I agree - this is spam, if perhaps spam that is coming in direct response to questions posed to Yishun (I've emailed him myself). In other words, it's not quite as bad as a direct advertisement.


----------



## Safeway (May 14, 2007)

Just remember guys - I have been waiting on my Yishun order for 100+ days. As it stands, I am out over $600. All attempts to remedy the situation go largely unanswered. All offers on their end to remedy the situation dissolve as soon as the conversation ends.

We agree to a solution, but then Yishun never acts on the agreement.

If Yishun ever delivers on their promises, I will let you guys know.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*please remove this spam*

I agree that this thread should be removed.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Pay to advertise just like everyone else does on this site.


----------



## yishunbike (Oct 11, 2010)

Safeway said:


> You have SRAM Red groups for sale?
> 
> How much does a group cost in USD $ ?


yes, we have sell SRAM red groups, 1200$  

have more questions,pls feel free to let me know.


----------



## yishunbike (Oct 11, 2010)

Safeway said:


> Just remember guys - I have been waiting on my Yishun order for 100+ days. As it stands, I am out over $600. All attempts to remedy the situation go largely unanswered. All offers on their end to remedy the situation dissolve as soon as the conversation ends.
> 
> We agree to a solution, but then Yishun never acts on the agreement.
> 
> If Yishun ever delivers on their promises, I will let you guys know.


we cant say that we never have probs with customers, but we promise that we are willing to solve probs with customers


----------



## yishunbike (Oct 11, 2010)

This is not advertising，I just want to give yishun fans a place to discuss，wish you can understand.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

yishunbike said:


> This is not advertising，I just want to give yishun fans a place to discuss，wish you can understand.


This is advertising. I wish you could understand.

If you want a place for your fans to discuss your product, why don't you spend the money and host your own site?

That said, it's not my site. I wonder if anyone moderates this part of the forum anymore.

-Eric


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*

They do. 

I am trying to give builders and retailers a bit of leeway, but want to make this a place you are happy to post. Seeing that that china wheel thread is like 20 pages I thought there might be some interest in this information. Thoughts?


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Coolhand said:


> They do.
> 
> I am trying to give builders and retailers a bit of leeway, but want to make this a place you are happy to post. Seeing that that china wheel thread is like 20 pages I thought there might be some interest in this information. Thoughts?


Sure, it's good to have a forum to improve communications with vendors - especially new ones. But said vendor also needs to be a paid supporter of the site. Ultimately, what's going on here IS advertising for the vendor.

I still sell my lowly chain guide on here, but there's no way I'd do it without also buying ads. Otherwise, I'd be taking advantage of all the 'free' time people like you invest in this site, Coolhand.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Just want to reiterate from my earlier post: given the popularity of topics about parts sources from Asia, I really think the board needs a new forum. You have forums for Interbike and Tandems which are not very popular. This one would be, and would meet a real demand.



Coolhand said:


> They do.
> 
> I am trying to give builders and retailers a bit of leeway, but want to make this a place you are happy to post. Seeing that that china wheel thread is like 20 pages I thought there might be some interest in this information. Thoughts?


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

Don't yank this thread yet, let it get to 20 pages. Now if yishun would care to address the amount of testing the rims go through or what the european standards mean that would be helpful.


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

dave2pvd said:


> I still sell my lowly chain guide on here,


Will your lowly chain guide work for "clamp on" FD?

.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Matador-IV said:


> Will your lowly chain guide work for "clamp on" FD?
> 
> .


Well Matador IV, you've made both a shiller and a thread-jacker.

Have a look here.


----------



## Safeway (May 14, 2007)

dave2pvd said:


> Well Matador IV, you've made both a shiller and a thread-jacker.
> 
> Have a look here.


What's it do? Help prevent chain suck?


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Coolhand said:


> They do.
> 
> I am trying to give builders and retailers a bit of leeway, but want to make this a place you are happy to post. Seeing that that china wheel thread is like 20 pages I thought there might be some interest in this information. Thoughts?


It's good to hear from the moderator's point of view.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## mikesjo (May 27, 2010)

I don't think this is spam. He's not necessarily pushing a product. You guys are probably labeling it as spam because his English isn't so great. People are interested in his product and the moderators are giving him a venue to answer questions. Good on them. If they want to do more advertising they can push ads but discussion about a product is just that. We discuss a variety of brands on here, not all of them advertise on here, this one is no different.


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

dave2pvd,
thanks for the info and compliment......now lets try to stay on topic eh?

Actually, I've been exchanging eMails with Tony for a few days now. Seems to be very responsive to my inquires. Hope to be purchasing some rims from him shortly.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

mikesjo said:


> I don't think this is spam. He's not necessarily pushing a product. You guys are probably labeling it as spam because his English isn't so great. People are interested in his product and the moderators are giving him a venue to answer questions. Good on them. If they want to do more advertising they can push ads but discussion about a product is just that. We discuss a variety of brands on here, not all of them advertise on here, this one is no different.


Possibly one of the most ridiculous statements I've read on this forum. And I read alot. I'm sorry, but this is spam, whether or not the mod agrees is besides the point. That is their call, not mine. But I can state the facts. The seller/manufacturer listed his products, some background on the company and how to contact them. Just because there are no prices, does not mean it is not spam or advertising. This is the same info you'd maybe get on a website or in a radio commercial. Marketing and advertising. Period. What is motivating the OP? Is he really here just to educate us about his products? Or is he hoping to drum up business? He has already had success with members here based on the rather large threads on his product. Why not try to further capitalize on that? That'd be smart business. I'm not saying I fault him, but let's call a spade a spade.

As for the english as a second language comment. Offensive. We get people from around the world on this forum. We are mostly adults and understand diversity. I don't think anyone commented negatively on this thread because of his proficiency with english.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

This is spam but it is spam in response to demand for information. I agree that we need a Direct Sourcing forum, for China and other locations. I do like the direct interaction though.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Safeway said:


> What's it do? Help prevent chain suck?


To help prevent the chain from dropping off the inner chain ring.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

krisdrum said:


> Possibly one of the most ridiculous statements I've read on this forum. And I read alot. I'm sorry, but this is spam, whether or not the mod agrees is besides the point. That is their call, not mine. But I can state the facts. *The seller/manufacturer listed his products, some background on the company and how to contact them.* Just because there are no prices, does not mean it is not spam or advertising. This is the same info you'd maybe get on a website or in a radio commercial. Marketing and advertising. Period. What is motivating the OP? Is he really here just to educate us about his products? Or is he hoping to drum up business? He has already had success with members here based on the rather large threads on his product. Why not try to further capitalize on that? That'd be smart business. I'm not saying I fault him, but let's call a spade a spade.
> 
> As for the english as a second language comment. Offensive. We get people from around the world on this forum. We are mostly adults and understand diversity. I don't think anyone commented negatively on this thread because of his proficiency with english.


Chas from LOOK USA also listed contact info and he also posts info about Look products. SPAM? Guess not. U got something against his products? Seems like everyone is happy with them (frame&wheels) so far and we LOVE their prices and Quality for the Price. We're trying to get a subforum on chinese made products such as carbon frames, rims, wheelsets, bottle cages, cockpit items, etc. So far everyone is happy with what they've gotten and are proud to post pictures of them online. 

The Chinese carbon frames and wheelsets are a HIT. Lets call a spade a spade.


----------



## mikesjo (May 27, 2010)

krisdrum said:


> Possibly one of the most ridiculous statements I've read on this forum. And I read alot. I'm sorry, but this is spam, whether or not the mod agrees is besides the point. That is their call, not mine. But I can state the facts. The seller/manufacturer listed his products, some background on the company and how to contact them. Just because there are no prices, does not mean it is not spam or advertising. This is the same info you'd maybe get on a website or in a radio commercial. Marketing and advertising. Period. What is motivating the OP? Is he really here just to educate us about his products? Or is he hoping to drum up business? He has already had success with members here based on the rather large threads on his product. Why not try to further capitalize on that? That'd be smart business. I'm not saying I fault him, but let's call a spade a spade.
> 
> As for the english as a second language comment. Offensive. We get people from around the world on this forum. We are mostly adults and understand diversity. I don't think anyone commented negatively on this thread because of his proficiency with english.


Apologies about the second language comment. Jumped on that one since I see it on so many other forums.

And as for spam, I would label it as such if I hadn't read about his product prior on these forums. At least now it's easy to find his contact info on the second post instead of having to dig through it on that other massive long thread.

He's also trying to capitalize on it by inviting users to ask questions. Ask away. His answered questions in the other thread would have surely been lost or hard to dig through. Here's a new thread with faqs . Give him some time and lets not jump to conclusions so quickly like I mistakenly did. If they do all the types of manufacturing they state they do then they are probably pretty busy. 

I'd like to know more about his hubs.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

http://www.toptech-bike.com/Product.asp?ClassID=2&title=frame

Where are the matching forks for the frames?
Where is the online ordering process? 
Why does the mountain bike have a road fork on it?


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Yishun has been very responsive to my e-mails. they are always quick to respond and provide answers. The only thing that has kept me from ordering has been the couple of Group buys over the Bikeforum.net that have fallen through.
there was a member ( i cannot remember his user id) that set a group buy and after weeks of getting it all set up, Yishum and him had a disagreement regarding shipping and the deal did not materialize.

then, the second group buy was set, payments were made and due to lack of inventory and some other reasons, money was refunded and again, no deal.

as much as i would like to save over $400.00, i am sticking to a domestic supplier so i can get my wheels when i want them.

like i said,maybe if a couple of these group buys will go through smoothly, i might reconsider buying a set.

from what i read, the biggest issue seems to be the lack of inventory and long lead times on delivery due to the shortages. i understand supply chain very well and i know that if any company commits to supply a product, they must know what they have in stock, what is coming their way and lead times from suppliers. the demand for components does not change so drastically to push lead times and deliveries weeks out.

this is my point of view and i am not putting Yishun down. like i said, they have responded to my e-mails quickly but, i do not get a warm fuzzy feeling about their ability to deliver big orders in a timely manner. i know, i do not want to wait 6 to 8 weeks for a pair of wheels. no matter what kind of money i save.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano (Oct 11, 2010)

veloci1 said:


> Yishun has been very responsive to my e-mails. they are always quick to respond and provide answers. The only thing that has kept me from ordering has been the couple of Group buys over the Bikeforum.net that have fallen through.
> there was a member ( i cannot remember his user id) that set a group buy and after weeks of getting it all set up, Yishum and him had a disagreement regarding shipping and the deal did not materialize.
> 
> then, the second group buy was set, payments were made and due to lack of inventory and some other reasons, money was refunded and again, no deal.
> ...


Hi Veloci1, i want just to explain better the question about groupbuy. 
There were 2 unofficial groupbuy, held by people not related to yishunbike. I don't know the problem they had, but wasn't a direct problem of our company
There was one official groupbuy finished the 18th of october. 95% of wheels have already been shipped to customers.
We work very hard in order to satisfy customers: after all an happy customer is our most powerful advertising


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

skyliner1004 said:


> Chas from LOOK USA also listed contact info and he also posts info about Look products. SPAM? Guess not. U got something against his products? Seems like everyone is happy with them (frame&wheels) so far and we LOVE their prices and Quality for the Price. We're trying to get a subforum on chinese made products such as carbon frames, rims, wheelsets, bottle cages, cockpit items, etc. So far everyone is happy with what they've gotten and are proud to post pictures of them online.
> 
> The Chinese carbon frames and wheelsets are a HIT. Lets call a spade a spade.


I'm not discriminating. Had no idea Look USA was doing the same or I'd see it the same way. The way it is positioned in this thread it is advertising from all I can see. No idea what context Look is providing contact information. Is it just contact information or is it more like in this thread? I guess my problem is the contact information linked with specifcs on some products linked with a company overview. Contact information by itself does not create advertising. Pairing it with products and services does.

Their stuff is pretty obviously a hit and I've looked at it too and have been just as interested as many of you. Just haven't had the need or budget available to pull the trigger and give it a go.

My beef is with what looks like free advertising. If they are here to help educate and contribute to the forum around more than just their product offerings, fantastic. I am all for that, especially if they are knowledgeable and a valuable resource.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Having Chas available on the Look page is a huge asset for this site. People go to that site with Look questions concerning warranties et al and he answers a lot of them. Perhaps Yishun is doing the same. I see this no different than any custom wheelbuilder posting a pic of a recent build. And i support that. How else would i know about Zen, Ligero, or rruff?


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

krisdrum said:


> I'm not discriminating. Had no idea Look USA was doing the same or I'd see it the same way. The way it is positioned in this thread it is advertising from all I can see. No idea what context Look is providing contact information. Is it just contact information or is it more like in this thread? I guess my problem is the contact information linked with specifcs on some products linked with a company overview. Contact information by itself does not create advertising. Pairing it with products and services does.
> 
> Their stuff is pretty obviously a hit and I've looked at it too and have been just as interested as many of you. Just haven't had the need or budget available to pull the trigger and give it a go.
> 
> My beef is with what looks like free advertising. If they are here to help educate and contribute to the forum around more than just their product offerings, fantastic. I am all for that, especially if they are knowledgeable and a valuable resource.


this is the guy's first thread here. his presence is WELCOMED. his webpage and company info are WELCOMED. Its not a bad thing. i bet you clicked on those links knowingly that it'd bring you to their home page to learn more about their company. Look does it, Ritchey does it, Zen Cyclery does it, Ligero wheels does it, Mike and BWW (he works for free for them) so does SO MANY OTHER companies on this board. 

What does free advertising have anything to do with you? you have no stake in this website. if anything, the advertising from other companies (such as this Frame company) should benefit you, since you're getting more options for buying. 

RBR is just making their own forums more sloppy with these 5+ china carbon frame/wheel threads. They should just make a subforum for them and i BET they will have more threads and posts and views than many other subforums on this site. Yishun employees are here to solve any issues with orders/products and to answer any questions we have before buying. Thats exactly what those other reps. do, what more do you want them to do? you can't MAKE them post and help other users that are having products with their specialized frames.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

Coolhand said:


> They do.
> 
> I am trying to give builders and retailers a bit of leeway, but want to make this a place you are happy to post. Seeing that that china wheel thread is like 20 pages I thought there might be some interest in this information. Thoughts?


Thanks for letting this thread continue. I'm contemplating purchasing a wheelset.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

skyliner1004 said:


> this is the guy's first thread here. his presence is WELCOMED. his webpage and company info are WELCOMED. Its not a bad thing. i bet you clicked on those links knowingly that it'd bring you to their home page to learn more about their company. Look does it, Ritchey does it, Zen Cyclery does it, Ligero wheels does it, Mike and BWW (he works for free for them) so does SO MANY OTHER companies on this board.
> 
> What does free advertising have anything to do with you? you have no stake in this website. if anything, the advertising from other companies (such as this Frame company) should benefit you, since you're getting more options for buying.
> 
> RBR is just making their own forums more sloppy with these 5+ china carbon frame/wheel threads. They should just make a subforum for them and i BET they will have more threads and posts and views than many other subforums on this site. Yishun employees are here to solve any issues with orders/products and to answer any questions we have before buying. Thats exactly what those other reps. do, what more do you want them to do? you can't MAKE them post and help other users that are having products with their specialized frames.


Maybe I'm not being clear or maybe you are reading into my posts what you want to. Based on that last paragraph, you sound like you and Yishun have the same relationship you claim Mike has for BWW. People who live in glass houses should re-consider throwing stones.

RBR is a non-profit organization correct? We don't pay a membership fee or subsidize the website or forum in anyway. It is free to us to use BECAUSE the expenses of running the website are partially covered by the advertisers/sponsors we welcome here. They all get the benefit of getting their name and products in our faces. If you want your piece of the market, you have to pay to play, or that is the way I see it. I understand the mods keeping this thread open because their wheels have garnered alot of attention and I'm sure the site would love to have them become a sponsor/paid advertiser. For now they are giving it away for free, so the next time they can charge them (or that is my perception). And ultimately free advertising has everything to do with all of us. Let Yishun slide and then BWW and Salsa and all the other sponsors say "why should I pay to advertise if others aren't", so they stop paying and ultimately that expense falls in our lap as the users of this place if we want it to remain viable. So yes I have a stake and no I'm not an alarmist, I've seen the exact situation happen at least once before. 

If the OP is here to provide supprt for their product and answer questions and concerns, then we have a different situation on our hands. Based on the original 3 posts the OP started this thread with, they were here to drum up sales. Which in my opinion means you need to pay to play.

And yes, I expect any maker to be knowledgeable enough to compare and contrast their products against others in the market. Zen, Troy, Ron Ruff, Ergott, and plenty of others despite being for-profit operations contribute to this forum and to the knowledge of those who ask questions far beyond the products they directly sell to customers. They are knowledgeable and they share that knowledge freely. That is why this forum is here. Not as a bastard-ized craigslist for every manufacturer who wants to tell us about their product offerings.


----------



## cfoster (Dec 20, 2007)

skyliner1004 said:


> this is the guy's first thread here. his presence is WELCOMED. his webpage and company info are WELCOMED. Its not a bad thing. i bet you clicked on those links knowingly that it'd bring you to their home page to learn more about their company. Look does it, Ritchey does it, Zen Cyclery does it, Ligero wheels does it, Mike and BWW (he works for free for them) so does SO MANY OTHER companies on this board.


Believe what you may, and say what you want, but from our point of view Mike is not working for free nor for money for BWW. He is not volunteering his time nor effort for BWW. We do not encourage his posting here on RBR in any way, shape, or form. There are several other RBR participants that actively recommend BWW, but none with such frequency as Mike. His activity here is at his own discretion.

As for myself, I refrain from posting on RBR as much as possible, for fear of being labeled as a Spam artist. I do address technical wheel related questions from time to time, when I feel that I have some new information to contribute that hasn't previously been posted. 

I feel that if I did not have this sentiment, that I would probably be within my right to post why one of our wheel products "would be better because..." with such frequency as to dilute the value of this experience. I believe that there are a ton of great wheel options in the market place, and enjoy the fact that people openly discuss them here. I also enjoy the fact that RBR is one of the premier/foremost internet spaces for self-education regarding a myraid of road cycling subjects.

I apologize that this message is off topic to the flow of discussion is this space, but I do not want users to feel that particular member/vendor associations exist here when they do not.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

cfoster said:


> Believe what you may, and say what you want, but from our point of view Mike is not working for free nor for money for BWW. He is not volunteering his time nor effort for BWW. We do not encourage his posting here on RBR in any way, shape, or form. There are several other RBR participants that actively recommend BWW, but none with such frequency as Mike. His activity here is at his own discretion.
> 
> As for myself, I refrain from posting on RBR as much as possible, for fear of being labeled as a Spam artist. I do address technical wheel related questions from time to time, when I feel that I have some new information to contribute that hasn't previously been posted.
> 
> ...


i know you dont encourage Mike to post on here about your wheels. That would be encouraging him by paying him  Hes a brighter fella, who works for free


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

cfoster said:


> Believe what you may, and say what you want, but from our point of view Mike is not working for free nor for money for BWW. He is not volunteering his time nor effort for BWW. We do not encourage his posting here on RBR in any way, shape, or form. There are several other RBR participants that actively recommend BWW, but none with such frequency as Mike. His activity here is at his own discretion.
> 
> As for myself, I refrain from posting on RBR as much as possible, for fear of being labeled as a Spam artist. I do address technical wheel related questions from time to time, when I feel that I have some new information to contribute that hasn't previously been posted.
> 
> ...


This is exactly why I would recommend or consider BWW above other vendors in the same genre. Ethics count. Bravo Chris.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

this is turning into an epic thread.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*



cfoster said:


> Believe what you may, and say what you want, but from our point of view Mike is not working for free nor for money for BWW. He is not volunteering his time nor effort for BWW. We do not encourage his posting here on RBR in any way, shape, or form. There are several other RBR participants that actively recommend BWW, but none with such frequency as Mike. His activity here is at his own discretion.
> 
> As for myself, I refrain from posting on RBR as much as possible, for fear of being labeled as a Spam artist. I do address technical wheel related questions from time to time, when I feel that I have some new information to contribute that hasn't previously been posted.
> 
> ...



Chris, FWIW I would be fine with you posting here about your wheels and other things that interest you. Our advertisers do keep the lights on (thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!) but our users are the reason they purchase ads. Better content, more content = happy more frequent users.

When in doubt, you can also shoot me a PM if you have questions.


----------



## yishunbike (Oct 11, 2010)

Friends, I am sorry to cause you trouble.I just want the fans of yishun have a palce to discuss with each other. if everyone Identified it is ad , pls delete it.I don't want to be a bother to everyone.
if i talk with my friend in the web site need pay fee , pls tell me the advertising policy. my email is [email protected] 

Thank you
Tony


----------



## yishunbike (Oct 11, 2010)

i also want share my Information with each other,Please tell me the right way,because i from China and i don't know more about the rule in this bbs.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

When will your online ordering process be up and running? And please make sure that it 100% works and accepts paypal. I'm interested in a set of 50mm F&R carbon wheels with 20f/24r spokes. Can you give me a price on it with shipping to the USA?

I'm also interested in a carbon frame & fork, but you dont have the matching forks for the frames listed on your website. Please make that more clear. And i also need prices on that.

Thank you Yishun/Tony


----------



## yishunbike (Oct 11, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> When will your online ordering process be up and running? And please make sure that it 100% works and accepts paypal. I'm interested in a set of 50mm F&R carbon wheels with 20f/24r spokes. Can you give me a price on it with shipping to the USA?
> 
> I'm also interested in a carbon frame & fork, but you dont have the matching forks for the frames listed on your website. Please make that more clear. And i also need prices on that.
> 
> Thank you Yishun/Tony


sorry the onlie order need wait 3days, buy you can send you order to my email, i will send the invoice to you, and you can pay by paypal. it is also safe and convenient.my email is [email protected]


----------



## Bacana (Aug 13, 2010)

Yishun/Tony/Stefano--can you address the various complaints that people have made about you hear and at bikeforums.net? It seems that a lot of people have waited a long time for orders from you and have ended up canceling their orders. For example, the poster above mentions that he's (she's?) been waiting over 100 days for an order. I know a guy at bikeforums.net who gave up on you and has a very negative impression of your business.

Since you're posting here, I'd like to hear your honest and believable answer.

Also, how does the quality of your product compare with that of Taiwan? Do you have photos of your operation?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Bacana, I'm Stefano.
I replied to a similar question 1 day ago in this thread

"There were 2 unofficial groupbuy, held by people not related to yishunbike. I don't know the problem they had, but wasn't a direct problem of our company
There was one official groupbuy held by me finished the 18th of october. 95% of wheels have already been shipped to customers."
It's not true that a lot of people waited for a long time...
Two people in this forum (Safeway and Blackstripes) had waited some time for our problem of shortage of rims. Both anyway received wheels (or is receivin in 3 days..)
ALWAYS we send wheels, and many are very happy about our products (but you have to tell, not me of course. )
90% receive wheels in 15/20 days.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

YishunBike Stefano said:


> Hi Bacana, I'm Stefano.
> I replied to a similar question 1 day ago in this thread
> 
> "There were 2 unofficial groupbuy, held by people not related to yishunbike. I don't know the problem they had, but wasn't a direct problem of our company
> ...


And the other 10% , 100 days. Hmmm.. Well, I guess its a 9/10 :idea:


----------



## YishunBike Stefano (Oct 11, 2010)

Zen Cyclery said:


> And the other 10% , 100 days. Hmmm.. Well, I guess its a 9/10 :idea:


No, Zen Cyclery. You are wrong (or probably I was not clear enough).
10% usually receive wheels in 30 days, more or less.
Anyway, I think it's better that customers should talk about this, about their positive and negative experience they had with our company


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

YishunBike Stefano said:


> Anyway, I think it's better that customers should talk about this, about their positive and negative experience they had with our company


Agreed. I think a simple solution (as mentioned before) would be to have a section devoted strictly to reviews.


----------



## Rakestraw (Oct 30, 2010)

Stefano,

Do you sell a clincher disc? If so, how much do you sell it for?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Any chance of making wheels with more than 20/24 spokes? Something like 24/28 or 28/32? Strength would be nice.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano (Oct 11, 2010)

Rakestraw said:


> Stefano,
> 
> Do you sell a clincher disc? If so, how much do you sell it for?


We finished all disc wheels, after some big orders... I can tell you when but we will have available in the beginning of 2011. Price is "chinese"


----------



## YishunBike Stefano (Oct 11, 2010)

Peanya said:


> Any chance of making wheels with more than 20/24 spokes? Something like 24/28 or 28/32? Strength would be nice.


Different spokes number is for MOQ at the moment. (some shops and retailers with order of 10+)
Our wheels are very strength anyway, in 20/24 spokes. We have a lot of positive feedback.


----------



## Rakestraw (Oct 30, 2010)

What does "Price is Chinese" mean?

Thanks,
David


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Rakestraw said:


> What does "Price is Chinese" mean?
> 
> Thanks,
> David


It means it was made by an 8 year old Chinese boy who doesn't get lunch breaks (or lunch, for that matter) and is paid $1.25/day.


----------



## shadowland (Aug 15, 2010)

Stefano, Yishun, I have seen that you shell an ultra light alloy wheelset... but I have a critical question.

I'm in no way a slim person (~90Kgr, 185cm), Most "big" brands said there is a security "weight limit" for any wheels.

Can you inform us of it (approximately). In the end, A bike is for getting fun with all the safety we can get (imagine getting a rim break at +30mph, And I have seen one in front of me with some zipp 404).

Thanks in advance. 



PlatyPius said:


> It means it was made by an 8 year old Chinese boy who doesn't get lunch breaks (or lunch, for that matter) and is paid $1.25/day.


like any other chinesse. No one get big money for their work in their country, but there are company's, and company's. And I know what i'm talking about, 'cause i have worked directly hand to hand with more than 20 companys makin' shoes and paper bags for a big spanish "oem" distributor. As i said, there is companys and companys, and you will surprise yourself if you look at your own country... any country, for that matter.

Don't take it as an attack to yourself, cause i don't mind it. But there's a big misunderstanding in the world about the chinesse people. There's no better in Mexico, South America, Africa, or Pakistan for that matter. And all this, has been propiciated by the people (all of us) wanting better products, cheaper. Us, but in the end, all the companys that go there dont givin a crap about workers conditions.


PS: Sorry for my poor english.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

shadowland said:


> here's no better in Mexico, South America, Africa, or Pakistan for that matter. And all this, has been propiciated by the people (all of us) wanting better products, cheaper.
> 
> 
> PS: Sorry for my poor english.


Just because working conditions like such are so prevalent does not mean that they can be justified. I would much rather support a company like Enve who actually pay their workers rather than exploit 6 year old children for "a cool looking P.O.S. wheelset." 








$.02


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> It means it was made by an 8 year old Chinese boy who doesn't get lunch breaks (or lunch, for that matter) and is paid $1.25/day.


this BS is why these super long threads always get derailed. users like this, and zen just above me derail threads for one reason or another (the other reason being that the china wheels are stealing sales from zen, so thats why hes in here posting nothing good about yishun's wheels/frames).

anyway. STICK TO THE F'ING TOPIC. Yishun's wheels/frames.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> this BS is why these super long threads always get derailed. users like this, and zen just above me derail threads for one reason or another (the other reason being that the china wheels are stealing sales from zen, so thats why hes in here posting nothing good about yishun's wheels/frames).
> 
> anyway. STICK TO THE F'ING TOPIC. Yishun's wheels/frames.


+1 Have to agree... Pure thread crapping, absolutely nothing to do with the topic.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok back on topic, I am in a similar situation and was thinking of buying the 38mm 24/28 set and building them with Alchemy hubs and Sapims. This would be my first time going tubular, any good recommendations on affordable tires?


----------



## YishunBike Stefano (Oct 11, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> It means it was made by an 8 year old Chinese boy who doesn't get lunch breaks (or lunch, for that matter) and is paid $1.25/day.


You are wrong, but IMHO if you think this about chinese companies I don't want to change your mind


----------



## YishunBike Stefano (Oct 11, 2010)

Rakestraw said:


> What does "Price is Chinese" mean?
> 
> Thanks,
> David


Means that you pay only who create and work for this product. You don't pay an advertising man, and a distributor and a shop...
Anyway if you want to buy a Yishun pair of wheels in a real shop you can't. We sell only online 

PS. I don't want to compare our products to others at all. Propably they are different or not. Probably are better or not. Real customer can tell difference.


----------



## shadowland (Aug 15, 2010)

Stefano, can you give me some insight about the weight limit (or even if they don't exists). I'm thinkin about buying them for a friend (christmas present).




Zen Cyclery said:


> Just because working conditions like such are so prevalent does not mean that they can be justified. I would much rather support a company like Enve who actually pay their workers rather than exploit 6 year old children for "a cool looking P.O.S. wheelset."
> 
> $.02


I hate it, and that's why when i have worked in that bussiness, we cacelled some contracts eventually right away (I think 2 of almost 30 companys), after some in house visit.

I don't justify it, but in the end we all are part of the problem. But the side of childrens an all of that is not part of the real chinesse working force, and you know that. So stop this bullshit, if anyone don't know how they work, just stop saying BS about 'em. Cause' it's not the norm, and children workers... they are in ALL countrys in the world, no one save from it. Bastards bussiness men are all around the world.


And I support real company's too, specially my local LBS or Decathlon (A french company very well known in Europe, that make great gear (not the best) at competitives prices), but I don't give a crap if most of wheel makers sell at a 500 or 1000% profit minimum margin for putting some stickers (most cases and most of the time, not all of them, obiously). I just want to pay what i think it's a right price. And in the end, I prefer to give the money to the real manufacturer, than to a middlemen (see: Any company that outsource their products to asia or any other "3rd world" country). In the end, this is just the famous Globalization. You don't like it? It's what happens when people with "power" act whitout thinkin' **** (most of the time). In the end, we are all ****ed up.



I have a Speciallized Allez Comp (Alu) from 2002, some Mavic Helium's from 2002 (they still rock), a Shimano Ultegra from 2002 too and two custom wheels build by my local LBS. And I have just build a Pinarello-prince alike from other manufacturer with a Microshift Arsis 10 velocity paired with some second hand Sram RED cranks, and i'm happy as hell with it, specially if i have to pay no less than 1200~1300€ for the worst carbon frame with discounts in my LBS. What's more, it's shitloads better and lots cheaper than my bike from 2002 (cheaper than the frame alone!!). The impressive thing is that my LBS was astonished looking the insides of the frame and fork (He was for ten minutes looking at it), and they build lots of carbon material from Specialized, Cannondale, Scott, Trek and some spanish manufacturers (Conor, BH and Orbea). In the end, they are all the same, they all break the same.

my .02$

just my last post about this, i don't want to derail more the thread.

let Stefano answer questions, and if people want to buy him, let them, don't start a stupid flame about "been right mentally" about who or where you buy your gear. Specially if we consider why all the world are in this economic climate and why we reach this state.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> this BS is why these super long threads always get derailed. users like this, and zen just above me derail threads for one reason or another (the other reason being that the china wheels are stealing sales from zen, so thats why hes in here posting nothing good about yishun's wheels/frames).
> 
> anyway. STICK TO THE F'ING TOPIC. Yishun's wheels/frames.


Really? You're a moderator now and can tell others how to post?
Interesting.

My problem with this thread is that it is spam. It was allowed to continue, which is all well and good, but is unfair to businesses like BikesDirect, which have paid to advertise on this site. That has always been the deal - pay to advertise, and you can pimp your product all you want.

It isn't like this is Ritchey, LOOK, or any other large company that everyone has heard of, this is some unknown that is using RBR for free advertising. They sell only online. And knowing the number of cheapskate idiots I've seen on RBR to date, they've probably already made several thousand dollars from that free advertising.

By allowing this company to do what they've done, ALL companies must also be allowed to do so. Welcome to RoadBikePimping.com


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

skyliner1004 said:


> this BS is why these super long threads always get derailed. users like this, and zen just above me derail threads for one reason or another (the other reason being that the china wheels are stealing sales from zen, so thats why hes in here posting nothing good about yishun's wheels/frames).
> 
> anyway. STICK TO THE F'ING TOPIC. Yishun's wheels/frames.


Ditto. Most on here have no idea how advanced some companies and their manufacturing facilities are in China. Along with this wages are climbing in the high-tech sector. They just don't have the union greed (union president getting rich and fat from the union people under him) and need to protect the workers who can't show up for work or sleep on the job. A prime example of that is a local who works for a major tractor company with green and yellow colors. He's been caught sleeping on the job. Due to the union all he got was a slap on the hand and they moved him to a different shift. What do you think one of us non-union folks would have done to us in our daily job if this happened? Ever wonder why Detroit is in such a mess? Just saying...


----------



## neilh (Mar 8, 2010)

Something that has been asked a few times now is if companies like Yishun are going to introduce any new rim designs now that the Zipp/HED patent has expired.

Perhaps you could comment on this and any other new developments that are coming through or when things might be available (eg you said disc wheels in the new year).


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> ...


What do you care? What stake do you have in any of this... or are you just trying to play captain of the internet or something? I dont get your angle. 

Im interested in the company, other people are too. You're not doing anyone any favors on either side. The company already said they were more than willing to work with rbr about vendor stuff, so its not even like they're trying to dodge it.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

TomH said:


> What do you care? What stake do you have in any of this... or are you just trying to play captain of the internet or something? I dont get your angle.
> 
> Im interested in the company, other people are too. You're not doing anyone any favors on either side. The company already said they were more than willing to work with rbr about vendor stuff, so its not even like they're trying to dodge it.


hes racist, thats why, hes sad that a really good product is being made in a foreign country


----------



## YishunBike Stefano (Oct 11, 2010)

shadowland said:


> Stefano, Yishun, I have seen that you shell an ultra light alloy wheelset... but I have a critical question.
> 
> I'm in no way a slim person (~90Kgr, 185cm), Most "big" brands said there is a security "weight limit" for any wheels.


Hi, wheels are suggested for people less than 130kg, so there is no problem for your weight!


----------



## YishunBike Stefano (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Neilh. Can't give an answer now for company reason. I can only say that in near future our rims will be the same. The reason is that are widely appreciated.

1 only thing that is very important I'd like to say. Some people say that prefer to buy rims from Taiwan. I want to say that we sell rims also to Taiwan company...


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good to hear still waiting on that new frame to come out Stefano!


----------



## yishunbike (Oct 11, 2010)

KMan said:


> Do you sell Disc wheels or tri spoke wheels?


hi,KMan, I am sorry ,the disc wheels or tri spoke wheels don't in stock ,we will sell it in 2011.


----------



## cdl (Sep 1, 2008)

Stefano,

Would you mind posting your paypal e-mail address here to verify? The paypal address seems suspicious to me ([email protected] ?). Just want to be sure I got a genuine e-mail reply from you, and am sending to the correct address. Thanks!


----------



## YishunBike Stefano (Oct 11, 2010)

cdl said:


> Stefano,
> 
> Would you mind posting your paypal e-mail address here to verify? The paypal address seems suspicious to me ([email protected] ?). Just want to be sure I got a genuine e-mail reply from you, and am sending to the correct address. Thanks!


I send a private message. I don't want to use this forum for private info


----------



## yishunbike (Oct 11, 2010)

have question pls feel free to let me know


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

Tony,
Is it possible to add rims to the group buy? 

I am interested in 1 pair 24mm tubulars + 1 pair 50mm tubulars.

thank you


----------



## yishunbike (Oct 11, 2010)

Matador-IV said:


> Tony,
> Is it possible to add rims to the group buy?
> 
> I am interested in 1 pair 24mm tubulars + 1 pair 50mm tubulars.
> ...


good idea , thank you.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

How do we go about buying a set of those wheels from the groupbuy?

do we just... paypal you the money and tell you which wheels we want with our shipping address and thats it?


----------



## yishunbike (Oct 11, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> How do we go about buying a set of those wheels from the groupbuy?
> 
> do we just... paypal you the money and tell you which wheels we want with our shipping address and thats it?



yes. pls send you inquiry to my email.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

Are the wheels available in Campagnolo hub?


----------



## yishunbike (Oct 11, 2010)

strathconaman said:


> Are the wheels available in Campagnolo hub?


yes campagnolo is ok


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> hes racist, thats why, hes sad that a really good product is being made in a foreign country


I'm about as racist as I am skinny.

Reported.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*



skyliner1004 said:


> hes racist, thats why, hes sad that a really good product is being made in a foreign country


That's enough of the personal attacks, enjoy your three day posting vacation.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Coolhand said:


> That's enough of the personal attacks, enjoy your three day posting vacation.





platepus said:


> It means it was made by an 8 year old Chinese boy who doesn't get lunch breaks (or lunch, for that matter) and is paid $1.25/day.


spewing misinformation and derailing threads is ok?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> spewing misinformation and derailing threads is ok?


Nice intentional bad spelling of my name.

The part you quoted was in response to "What is 'Chinese Price'?"
It is well documented that Chinese companies violate child labour laws freely. It is also well documented that Chinese factory workers typically make less than $1/hour.
This is how they have prices that are so low. That isn't derailing, nor is it "misinformation".


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

lol...good one Platy.

Maybe I should come to you when looking up facts about China.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

AvantDale said:


> lol...good one Platy.
> 
> Maybe I should come to you when looking up facts about China.


No, just do what I do.... Check Google.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't need Google...I've actually been to China.

I've been to multiple modern factories in China...and I didn't see no child laborers.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

AvantDale said:


> I don't need Google...I've actually been to China.
> 
> I've been to multiple modern factories in China...and I didn't see no child laborers.


I doubt that many modern factories have child labour.

The comment was more made in jest.

However, I am sure that many smaller, shadier factories still have kids working there. They have to be working somewhere, and the stats show that there's a huge percentage of children still working.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't deny that there is abuse among the shady factories.

I just think you need to turn down the heat in some of these threads. From your other posts, I see that you have a strong dislike for anything that is Chinese gray market. Some of the things you say may not seem offensive to you, but if you happen to be Asian...especially Chinese...it can come off as somewhat offensive.

This is supposed to be a somewhat "informative thread" since Yishun is still a question mark.

In all fairness to the other vendors...I do think that his GB posts should be removed.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*

While we are happy to have you Yishun posters answer questions, if you want to post sales ads, please at least take out a RBR Classified as well. Only $2, and they help keep the lights on.

Thanks!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

AvantDale said:


> I don't deny that there is abuse among the shady factories.
> 
> I just think you need to turn down the heat in some of these threads. From your other posts,* I see that you have a strong dislike for anything that is Chinese gray market.* Some of the things you say may not seem offensive to you, but if you happen to be Asian...especially Chinese...it can come off as somewhat offensive.
> 
> ...


I don't care if they're Chinese, Russian, British, or Neptunian.... cheap crap is cheap crap. Spam is spam. Counterfeit is counterfeit (since we're addressing all of my posts, not just this one....) Wrong is wrong, no matter what country we're talking about.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

What constitutes "cheap" to you? Price?

There are alot of people running what you so call cheap crap...and its working out plenty fine for them.

Not everybody needs to go out and pay a premium for the sake of a name brand. Until you see mass failures with these products...you have no back up to your claims.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

AvantDale said:


> What constitutes "cheap" to you? Price?
> 
> There are alot of people running what you so call cheap crap...and its working out plenty fine for them.
> 
> Not everybody needs to go out and pay a premium for the sake of a name brand. Until you see mass failures with these products...you have no back up to your claims.


Cheap crap. Expensive crap. It's all crap. Cheap crap to me = money sent to countries other than our own; especially now. At least if you buy a Trek or a Jamis, *some* of the money stays here.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Lol...the amount of money Trek or Jamis takes in by manufacturing overseas is more than the "Cheap crap" companies will ever take in.

If everything is Made in America...cycling would be pretty much out of reach for the average American.

1st people will complain that parts are not made in America, 2nd when they see how much it costs in America...they'll complain about the price and not buy anyways because they can't afford Made in America.

Lol...I'm out of this convo...you get the last word.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

PlatyPius.... If you indeed weigh 300+ pounds, it's probably best that you spend your time focused on products that you can actually use 
and provide first-hand feedback on. I am interested in the technical aspects (pro's and con's) of these wheels... not on your philosophies.


----------



## yishunbike (Oct 11, 2010)

Coolhand said:


> While we are happy to have you Yishun posters answer questions, if you want to post sales ads, please at least take out a RBR Classified as well. Only $2, and they help keep the lights on.
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you for the reminder


----------



## yishunbike (Oct 11, 2010)

this YISHUN Tony, i am chinese,Thank you for attention China.
Welcome to China.Words are but wind, but seeing is believing.


----------



## mango1 (Jul 22, 2010)

redmasi said:


> PlatyPius.... If you indeed weigh 300+ pounds, it's probably best that you spend your time focused on products that you can actually use
> and provide first-hand feedback on. I am interested in the technical aspects (pro's and con's) of these wheels... not on your philosophies.


+1000


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

redmasi said:


> PlatyPius.... If you indeed weigh 300+ pounds, it's probably best that you spend your time focused on products that you can actually use
> and provide first-hand feedback on. I am interested in the technical aspects (pro's and con's) of these wheels... not on your philosophies.


You're right. I should only sell items in my store that I myself can use. How silly of me to carry Zipp wheels and size small clothing.

FYI, I ride 24 spoke carbon-rimmed wheels.

The Zipp 404 MAX has a weight limit of 275, but only 4 extra spokes and 56g more weight (I don't have these - just an illustration of my point). So, keep your anti-fatty mentality to yourself. I can (and do) ride almost anything on the market, aside from the super-lightweight crap.

Any thread dealing with international trade is a thread in which the morality of such trade can be discussed. Even more so if someone posts FOR International purchases, but is a Tea Party-er/Republican. That's when it gets really fun.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

mango1 said:


> +1000


Is that your noob "I don't know what's going on, but I think I have an opinion!" irritation factor?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

yishunbike said:


> this YISHUN Tony, i am chinese,Thank you for attention China.
> Welcome to China.Words are but wind, but seeing is believing.


You're right. Seeing is believing.

If this image is indicative of the quality of your products; no thanks.










Carbobn?
Fake stickers? I mean, come on....it's obvious that the lettering is photoshopped. The curve doesn't match the wheels, the word "BICYcle" was cut off, the letters extend beyond the wheels....

To those of us in the US who get bombarded by scammers all the time, things like this are a huge warning flag. Maybe your stickers just weren't made yet, but it comes across as "we don't actually have any wheels. We stole this picture from somewhere else and put our name on it".


----------



## YishunBike Stefano (Oct 11, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> You're right. Seeing is believing.
> 
> If this image is indicative of the quality of your products; no thanks.
> 
> ...


PlatyPius of course is photoshopped. But wheels people rides are real, and you can ask thousand people around the world.
Anyway if you want a nice site, nice stickers, nice hype or nice paper ads just search for brand products: we prefer just wheels, we don't sell dreams


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

PlatyPius... Please review and make sure these statements are accurate: 

- You have never seen the product (let alone have any experience with it).
- You have no experience with the manufacturer.
- You have no knowledge of the manufacturing process. 
- You have no experience or opinion on the product's components.
- You can not use the product because you weight over the weight limits of the product.
- You sell competing products, so you cannot benefit financially from this product. 
- You, not once, but repeatedly trash this product, 
solely based on the fact that it's not manufactured in the US.
- 
-

Hmmmmmmm..... Am I correct so far? 'Cause if I am, your opinion is worthless to me.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

redmasi said:


> PlatyPius... Please review and make sure these statements are accurate:
> 
> - You have never seen the product (let alone have any experience with it).
> - You have no experience with the manufacturer.
> ...


No, you're not.

I haven't "trashed" the product at all. I've commented on purchasing items overseas when our own economy is in the crapper, I've commented on labour practices in other countries, and I've commented on the presentation of their product on their website. Oh, and I've commented on the fact that this was and is a spam topic; unsupported by advertising dollars.

Me, I'm a small local shop. It doesn't affect me where 99.9% of the people on this forum buy their stuff, as far as my own direct profitability. As a citizen of the United States, though, it affects all of us more than a lot of people seem to realize (this is an International web site, but is based in the U.S.; hence my U.S. focus)

I also have not "trashed" this product because it isn't made in the U.S.... hardly anything is made here anymore. My issue is that it is made AND sold in another country, thereby removing U.S. dollars completely from circulation.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> No, you're not.
> 
> I haven't "trashed" the product at all. I've commented on purchasing items overseas when our own economy is in the crapper, I've commented on labour practices in other countries, and I've commented on the presentation of their product on their website. Oh, and I've commented on the fact that this was and is a spam topic; unsupported by advertising dollars.
> 
> ...


Thank you. :thumbsup: 

I believe you have made your point. There are a number of people interested in this product that can actually use it (myself included) and are interested in facts and experience-based opinions on it. 

Hopefully now that you have made your point we can get back to discussing the product based on these parameters.


----------



## cutecycling (Nov 3, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> No, you're not.
> 
> I haven't "trashed" the product at all. I've commented on purchasing items overseas when our own economy is in the crapper, I've commented on labour practices in other countries, and I've commented on the presentation of their product on their website. Oh, and I've commented on the fact that this was and is a spam topic; unsupported by advertising dollars.
> 
> ...


WHY NOT SELL SOME YISHUN WHEELS IN YOUR SMALL SHOP, 
SOON YOU SMALL SHOP WILL GROW UP
BRING YOU MORE US DOLLARS
IS IT A GOOD IDEA TO YOU? 
SEEING IS BELIEVING!


----------



## yishunbike (Oct 11, 2010)

cutecycling said:


> WHY NOT SELL SOME YISHUN WHEELS IN YOUR SMALL SHOP,
> SOON YOU SMALL SHOP WILL GROW UP
> BRING YOU MORE US DOLLARS
> IS IT A GOOD IDEA TO YOU?
> SEEING IS BELIEVING!


hahha , thank you. it is a good idea.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

cutecycling said:


> WHY NOT SELL SOME YISHUN WHEELS IN YOUR SMALL SHOP,
> SOON YOU SMALL SHOP WILL GROW UP
> BRING YOU MORE US DOLLARS
> IS IT A GOOD IDEA TO YOU?
> SEEING IS BELIEVING!


Hey, look at that.... they're multiplying.

Maybe an IP check is in order?


----------



## AtlantaR6 (Sep 9, 2010)

Safeway said:


> Just remember guys - I have been waiting on my Yishun order for 100+ days. As it stands, I am out over $600. All attempts to remedy the situation go largely unanswered. All offers on their end to remedy the situation dissolve as soon as the conversation ends.
> 
> We agree to a solution, but then Yishun never acts on the agreement.
> 
> If Yishun ever delivers on their promises, I will let you guys know.





yishunbike said:


> we cant say that we never have probs with customers, but we promise that we are willing to solve probs with customers


I wish Safeway would post back here, Yishun said he did get wheels and it sounded like the problem was resolved?


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> Hey, look at that.... they're multiplying.
> 
> Maybe an IP check is in order?


It'd be much nicer to have good informative discussions on here than merely a personal vendetta day in and day out. Save that for the PO forum, lol. Or, the time spent bashing could certainly be put to better use?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*



cutecycling said:


> WHY NOT SELL SOME YISHUN WHEELS IN YOUR SMALL SHOP,
> SOON YOU SMALL SHOP WILL GROW UP
> BRING YOU MORE US DOLLARS
> IS IT A GOOD IDEA TO YOU?
> SEEING IS BELIEVING!


Sock puppets are not allowed. Any similar instance will lead to a permanent ban of the account in question without further warning. 

Locked.


----------

